# can we talk about the draft now????



## bootstrenf

whether we make the playoffs or not, whether we get a lottery pick or not, doesn't matter...i just want to discuss possible draft picks...what position will we likely be in??? who will be available???


personally, acie law would be the perfect pick, as we need a point and he seems to be the best one...however, i'm afraid that he has raised his stock a little too high for us to be able to draft him...do we have a chance at him???

discuss???


----------



## qross1fan

I'd love to get Marko Belinelli with our pick and if we get the Wolves pick, then draft Yi Jianlin if available or Hasheem Thabeet to be our backup PF/C, maybe Spencher Hawes. I'd much rather take these two and then Bobby Brown in the second round then draft Acie Law right away and lose out on one of these two potentially great players as Brown is a damn solid point guard as well.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer

i would like to see brandon rush if we get the wolves pick maybe a person like tiago splitter and aaron brooks in the second round


----------



## TucsonClip

Who do we draft? I have no idea and the reason why is Dunleavy. He doesnt like Maggette, so why would he like any of the athletic scoring wings in this draft? Acie Law should be available for our pick and I think he is our selection. However, my point is, I dont even care who we draft any more, because Dunleavy clearly is only going to draft player who *HE* thinks fits into *HIS* offense, not who the best player(s) are.

Case in point... Korolev


----------



## yamaneko

Well if we dont move up, lets go after nick young. Just for selfish reasons though, as one of my friends is good friends with him, thus wed be able to get a lot of free tickets to the games.  

But seriously, I wouldnt mind taking a wing player, even if he wouldnt do anything next year. Between maggette/singleton/ross, we might be loosing all three after next year, or even in trade. And with mobley declining, we do need to rebuild at the position. Jian lian, nick young, belineli i wouldnt have a problem with. Marcus williams i want to stay away from as long as dunleavvy is coach. Williams boneheadedness always gets him in olson's dog house it seems, and dunleavvy is way more picky than lute.


----------



## DaFranchise

Bobby Brown is absolute garbage. I saw him play in the Big West tournament vs Cal Poly SLo and he couldnt even beat their PG off the dribble. He was very disappointing and there is no way he will be a 2nd rd pick.


----------



## Weasel

I sucks that the year the Clippers need a PG is a year where there aren't many good ones. I am still hoping that the Wolves pick goes to the Clippers but that is looking slim... I am not so sure on Law, he seems alright, I guess he would be a decent pick, though I wish the guy would get more assists.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

i was hoping that one of the dukies this year would be ready for the pros in time for this draft but that doesnt look like it will happen.

is that pg for texas a&m any good?


----------



## bootstrenf

if we make the playoffs in the #8 seed and get bumped in the first round, do we still have a shot at drafting acie law???


i think this kid is gonna be a very good player...people say that he doesn't pass enough, or get enough assists for being a point...i tend to disagree with that assessment...the reason he shoots is because he is the #1 option on offense...he has to score to win ballgames...i think that his game would translate very well to the nba, and the thing i love most about him, is his willingness to shoot in clutch situations...


so *when* livingston comes back, we should have a lineup of:

pg/sg: law
pg/sg: livingston
sf: maggette (hopefully)
pf: brand
c: kaman

key reserves: cassell, thomas, mobley


i think that lineup would be perfect...on offense, law or livy could both handle the ball, and law's shooting would make up for livy's shooting deficiencies...on defense, they could switch as livy has the size to guard the 2's of this league and at 6'3", law could guard the point...law's shooting would also open up the inside for brand and kaman...law could also penetrate pretty well...


what do you guys think??? will he be available???


----------



## bootstrenf

if he's available, we have to take him...

6'3", 190lbs, accomplished senior(none of that potential crap you guys all hate), ballsy(if that's a word), and he's a pg...

we have to take him...plus he has a cool name...can't wait to get clippers jersery that says "law" on the back...so much marketing potential...


edited to add: ballsy = testicular fortitude


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

bootstrenf said:


> if we make the playoffs in the #8 seed and get bumped in the first round, do we still have a shot at drafting acie law???
> 
> 
> i think this kid is gonna be a very good player...people say that he doesn't pass enough, or get enough assists for being a point...i tend to disagree with that assessment...the reason he shoots is because he is the #1 option on offense...he has to score to win ballgames...i think that his game would translate very well to the nba, and the thing i love most about him, is his willingness to shoot in clutch situations...
> 
> 
> so *when* livingston comes back, we should have a lineup of:
> 
> pg/sg: law
> pg/sg: livingston
> sf: maggette (hopefully)
> pf: brand
> c: kaman
> 
> key reserves: cassell, thomas, mobley
> 
> 
> i think that lineup would be perfect...on offense, law or livy could both handle the ball, and law's shooting would make up for livy's shooting deficiencies...on defense, they could switch as livy has the size to guard the 2's of this league and at 6'3", law could guard the point...law's shooting would also open up the inside for brand and kaman...law could also penetrate pretty well...
> 
> 
> what do you guys think??? will he be available???


i think his draft position will be determined if Durant and Oden come out for the draft. i hope the clippers will get this guy but i dont think he will last midway through the first round.


----------



## TucsonClip

I wont be lining up to jump on the Law bandwagon... Now if we have Minnesota's pick and our pick (out of the lottery), then I think it makes more sense. I am not that high on Law and I think it is a mistake to draft him if guys like Brewer, Marcus Williams, Brandon Rush, or a guy from the potential lottery falls or are on the board. 

Keep in mind I seriously doubt Maggette is around next season. We should be able to land a PG for him, but drafting Law with our pick (if we only have one) doesnt take advantage of this potentialy amazing class.


----------



## Weasel

I think Law was unimpressive today. I didn't see much in him and he had ONE assist which is terrible for a PG.


----------



## qross1fan

Like I keep saying, UNLESS DARREN COLLISON declares, I'd be happier drafting two impact players with our first rounder[and the Wolves if we have it] and draft a Bobby Brown, Aaron Brooks in the second round or sign Mustafa Shakur if he goes undrafted, if he doesn't, trade a future 2nd rounder or something for him.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I would rather draft the two best available players with our picks(if we get the Wolves pick) instead of handcuffing ourselves to taking a PG like Law in the first round just because Livy is hurt. Law is an okay player, nothing special and wouldn't make much of a difference now or in the future. I prefer signing a veteran PG.

I have always wanted the Clippers to take two shooting guards in this draft, and that doesn't change with Livy's injury. The Clippers desperately need a perimeter player who can take the pressure off of EB and create his own shot, nobody on the Clippers can constantly create their own shot. Also Mobley is our only 2 guard and he is past his prime. I wouldn't mind us taking someone like Daquean Cook from Ohio State and Brandon Rush from Kansas.


----------



## yamaneko

Im liking mike conley jr's game lately even better than law.


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> Im liking mike conley jr's game lately even better than law.


Yeah, watching him in the tournament has been fun. I like the guy but I doubt he comes out since he year numbers aren't that high. He darts in the paint and produces a lot of assists, look forward to his next game.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

There are a lot of really good freshmen PGs in college right now, like Conley and Ty Lawson, but I doubt that they come out this year.


----------



## Weasel

If Conley comes out and is still available when the Clippers draft the Clippers should take him. I really like his game and his ability to fly into the paint and score, looks to be a good player in the NBA.


----------



## MicCheck12

Man I really like the kid from spain Rudy Fernandez saw him playing on the eruo channel but we need a point guard.....


----------



## Weasel

Corey Brewer looks like to be a stud. A very good defensive player who has some nice offensive skills as well. He might be available if the Clippers get the Wolves pick. Too bad the Clippers can't net the 1st pick because Oden is going to be a MONSTER in the league. The guy is a defensive machine.


----------



## qross1fan

If Clippers aren't planning on bringing Sofoklis over, PLEASE draft DJ White in the second round from Indiana or Reyshawn Terry off of UNC. Fazekas is someone else I won't mind if we don't bring Sofo over, which we most likely won't. Clippers need to do something and get an additional second rounder to snab Aaron Brooks or Sean Singletary.


----------



## bootstrenf

it's all about conley or law... 

if either one of them falls, then we have to take whoever falls...assuming conley declares, which i think is more than likely as oden is probably going to leave and conley's father just started an agency... 

for the clippers, considering team needs, we need a true point to feed brand/kaman in the post and to swing the ball to mobley/thomas for the outside shots... 

i happen to think that from what i saw, conley seems to be the "true" point, and law happens to be a scoring point...however, the fact that law shot so much was because he was the #1 option for the aggies....if law were to play on a team already with scorers, maybe he could revert back into a "true" point... 

conley seemed to be better at penetrating and running the halfcourt set, whereas law just scored...conley seems to be the better on the ball defender, but at 6'4" i think law has better nba size... 

i think it's a toss up and we would be well served with either one...if our turn came up and both were on the board, it would be a win-win situation...


----------



## bootstrenf

i have seen a lot of mock drafts and assuming conley declares, it seems that the hawks will snatch him up....then they have the clippers passing on law for thaddeus young....seems like a lot of people are assuming that corey will play elsewhere after next season, because if corey is going to stay, law would be a no brainer to take...is thaddeus a better pick than law??? i say hart is good, but we desperately need top flight talent at the point as that position has historically been our main weakness...

so much depends on corey...if he stays, we should take a pg in the draft, but even if leaves, we can put singleton in there until we get someone who can fill in...plus, i believe mobley can also play the 3...


we don't know how cassell is going to hold up, and we can't depend on hart giving us 35+ minutes every night...and i don't even want to think about ewing...

we need a point guard...


----------



## matador1238

Draft Brewer if we can get him...he is going to be another Josh Howard. Maggette is going to leave, should we trade him for draft picks or a veteran PG or foward?


----------



## bootstrenf

matador1238 said:


> Draft Brewer if we can get him...he is going to be another Josh Howard. Maggette is going to leave, should we trade him for draft picks or a veteran PG or foward?



brewer is a defensive stopper, but he can't create his own shot or create for others...with the way our team is playing, defense doesn't seem to be the problem...if we lose corey, we will need offense more than defense...our main problem right now is that we go through long dry spells on offense because no one can create any shots for either themselves or for others...that's where corey helps out by getting to the line...imagine if corey wasn't there to bail us out???

if brewer can develop a little more on his ball handling skills and drastically improves his shot, then i say say go for it, but i truly don't think he is the type of player we need...i'm not saying he won't be a good player, but he just wouldn't be what we needed...

i think the best thing we can do is to resign elton and maggette, try to trade away kaman, and draft a law or conley...the best free agent pg's that would be available next year would be:

mo williams
billups
bibby

i just think that bibby and williams wouldn't help much because they love to shoot at a low clip, and billups would be far too expensive...therefore, our best option would be to draft a pg, then hope they develop(i know, livy all over again), let cassell play whenever we need him, and let hart play his heart out...

i know that thomas and mobley have been shooting the lights out recently, but they are streak shooters...i personally think they have horrible contracts, and we should try to trade them as soon as possible to free up money...


----------



## matador1238

I doubt Maggette will stay after his contract expires. We better trade him before he leaves. 
If we trade Kaman, who will fill that spot? I think Kaman is very skilled. He can shoot with left or right hand. He is a descent rebounder. I just dont know why he sucks this year, maybe coz he got his contract? The good thing is that he has been playing a little better.
Lets just draft a PG, trade Maggette for another scorer and forget about Livingston for now.


----------



## bootstrenf

matador1238 said:


> I doubt Maggette will stay after his contract expires. We better trade him before he leaves.
> If we trade Kaman, who will fill that spot? I think Kaman is very skilled. He can shoot with left or right hand. He is a descent rebounder. I just dont know why he sucks this year, maybe coz he got his contract? The good thing is that he has been playing a little better.
> Lets just draft a PG, trade Maggette for another scorer and forget about Livingston for now.



with the way hart is playing right now, if he can keep it up, i think maybe we go for thad young and sign a servicable vet pg to back up hart and cassell...i don't think law would last...i see conley going to the hawks and i think that the blazers might take law...darn it...good thing is, i have been researching thad, and he seems to be a decent pick...


----------



## Vaught from his Spot

Hmm... the ESPN mock draft machine seems to have us taking Chase Budinger with the T-Wolves pick in pretty much every single situation. Interesting thought.


----------



## yamaneko

Ha, i was just about to say, im still holding out the 5% chance that budinger does go back on what he had said with lute olson, and does come out, and does fall to us. He would be perfect for dunleavvys system. He has a high basketball IQ, is an excellent passer and shooter, but needs to work on defense. Hes much better than korolev. I interviewed him for draft express his senior year of high school and did say he would consider leaving after freshman year, but ever since the middle of this season all indications was that he would stay another year. 

I like him WAY better than teammate marcus williams for the clippers. Speaking of arizona, who knows maybe we get shakur in the 2nd round to continue our three straight years trend of drafting senior PG's in the second round.


----------



## yamaneko

Of course, the ultimate wet dream for the draft would be us squeaking into the lottery this year...then beating all odds, a la orlando with shaq, getting the top pick and getting oden...then since we jumped up, minny which would have been 10th, goes down to 11th, meaning we do get their pick, and we pick up mike conley jr. and have our new core for the next 15 years. ROFL. Man would that be the day.


----------



## qross1fan

Hmm, I'd like Brewer/Budinger., trade Kaman and a future first or something for a Point[Bibby?] and get Camby. Damn that would be perfect. Bibby|Mobley|Brewer|Brand|Camby


----------



## matador1238

What is the average games Camby misses each year for his career? Just wondering.....
Does he get injured more or Baron Davis?


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> Of course, the ultimate wet dream for the draft would be us squeaking into the lottery this year...then beating all odds, a la orlando with shaq, getting the top pick and getting oden...then since we jumped up, minny which would have been 10th, goes down to 11th, meaning we do get their pick, and we pick up mike conley jr. and have our new core for the next 15 years. ROFL. Man would that be the day.



so you would want to miss the playoffs???


----------



## yamaneko

If it would mean getting that combo, of course. Its a no brainer. Oden is a once in a decade talent there, and who knows, conley jr. might be the next monta ellis/barbosa. So missing the playoffs would mean championship runs for quite a while if other things are handled correctly.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> If it would mean getting that combo, of course. Its a no brainer. Oden is a once in a decade talent there, and who knows, conley jr. might be the next monta ellis/barbosa. So missing the playoffs would mean championship runs for quite a while if other things are handled correctly.



i agree 100% with you...


----------



## yamaneko

But again, its wishful thinking 

Were probably going to NOT get minnesota pick. Were probably going to unfortunately make the playoffs just to get our butt kicked in the first round, and end up with a bust of a pick around the 15 or say range.


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> Of course, the ultimate wet dream for the draft would be us squeaking into the lottery this year...then beating all odds, a la orlando with shaq, getting the top pick and getting oden...then since we jumped up, minny which would have been 10th, goes down to 11th, meaning we do get their pick, and we pick up mike conley jr. and have our new core for the next 15 years. ROFL. Man would that be the day.


That has less of a chance of happening then the Clippers winning it all.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> But again, its wishful thinking
> 
> Were probably going to NOT get minnesota pick. Were probably going to unfortunately make the playoffs just to get our butt kicked in the first round, and end up with a bust of a pick around the 15 or say range.



again, exactly what i think...although, i hope we are wrong...


----------



## swift88

If we hit the jackpot, I wouldn't pick Oden. Durant & Brand, come on', that's guaranteed 2nd round at least. + Hibbert; oh man.


----------



## bootstrenf

well, i heard on espn radio that javaris crittenton is declaring for the draft, but not hiring an agent...anyone know anything about him???

lot's of people saying that he has the most "upside" of all the pgs in the draft...doesn't have the mentality of a "true" point...has the best size and athleticism...has good handles...

how does he rank against conley, law, etc...???


thanks...


----------



## TucsonClip

Crittenton is more of a comboguard. He turns the ball over a lot, has a nice handle, can score and get to the rim, but really did not have a good year at GT. He has a lot of potential as a PG/CG, but really needs to prove himself. I have him ranked after Conley and before Law, but he is a mid first round prospect at best this year.


----------



## bootstrenf

TucsonClip said:


> Crittenton is more of a comboguard. He turns the ball over a lot, has a nice handle, can score and get to the rim, but really did not have a good year at GT. He has a lot of potential as a PG/CG, but really needs to prove himself. I have him ranked after Conley and before Law, but he is a mid first round prospect at best this year.



so at #14, i assume we have a shot at him??? a lot of draft boards have us taking hawes, budinger, and thaddeus...

i hope we go for need this year...i know a lot of people say we should draft for talent, but we have been doing that and look where it has gotten us so far...


----------



## bootstrenf

if this crittenton is a combo guard, that would be great for our team as our needs lie in the pg and sg positions...crittenton should get a lot of playing time because he could fill in at pg and sg....lots of floor time, which should also help him develop...and *if* livingston can come back successfully, that should leave us a great backcourt for the future...two guards that are both taller than 6'5" that can both handle the ball and can switch off on defense depending on matchups...


----------



## yamaneko

I just hope we dont promise anyone. Because this year, i do think that there will be at least ONE guy who REALLY drops, a la green and granger a couple years ago.

And the top 10 is pretty dang good this year, if ANYONE of those guys drops were going to have a guy who probably would have gone top 5 in last years draft.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> I just hope we dont promise anyone. Because this year, i do think that there will be at least ONE guy who REALLY drops, a la green and granger a couple years ago.
> 
> And the top 10 is pretty dang good this year, if ANYONE of those guys drops were going to have a guy who probably would have gone top 5 in last years draft.



good point, look at noah...last year he would've been number 1 overall, but this year i don't think he should even be in the top 10 in terms of talent...


----------



## yamaneko

Exactly. Again, this is why im not hung up on acie law that much this year...sure hes maybe the best PG in this draft if conley doesnt declare, but put him in the draft a couple years ago, and hed have been picked around daniel ewing's spot.

Noah for sure is the NBA's version of matt leinart. Stay in school, and lose money and draft position.

I think noah would be great in the suns team or the nets team. Other than those offenses, i dont see him averaging 10 points in this league.


----------



## TucsonClip

bootstrenf said:


> so at #14, i assume we have a shot at him??? a lot of draft boards have us taking hawes, budinger, and thaddeus...
> 
> i hope we go for need this year...i know a lot of people say we should draft for talent, but we have been doing that and look where it has gotten us so far...



Crittenton will be on the board at 14, but drafting Crittenton that high is a reach. I see him as a pick in the 17-22 range.

Budinger isnt in the draft, but if Hawes is there at 14 you dont even waste any time on the clock, you pick him. Hawes is a steal at pick 14 and would be a very nice backup to Kaman. I really like Hawes and I think he will have a nice NBA career. He has such an advanced low post game for a freshman, it is unbelievable.


----------



## bootstrenf

TucsonClip said:


> Crittenton will be on the board at 14, but drafting Crittenton that high is a reach. I see him as a pick in the 17-22 range.
> 
> Budinger isnt in the draft, but if Hawes is there at 14 you dont even waste any time on the clock, you pick him. Hawes is a steal at pick 14 and would be a very nice backup to Kaman. I really like Hawes and I think he will have a nice NBA career. He has such an advanced low post game for a freshman, it is unbelievable.



i've read a lot of your posts and you seem to know more about college basketball than me, so i'll take your word on hawes...


as a hypothetical, if conley is available along with hawes, who would you pick???


----------



## yamaneko

Yes, of all the "hyped big white guys" like hawes, hansborough, mcroberts, smith, etc, ive always thought hawes game translates the best to the NBA. 

But if conley is available, you do it do it do it. id trade UP to get conley.


----------



## bootstrenf

well, i've been playing around with the espn.com draft simulator and it has us taking acie law if we can't improve our position throught the lottery...if we are stuck at #14 after the lottery, regardless of the draft order, it has us taking acie...it used to be chase budinger, but i guess he will stay one more year...trading before the draft positions are set is risky, so we should wait until after the draft and try to trade our first rounder this year and corey maggette for conley and whoever...


----------



## MickyEyez

bootstrenf said:


> well, i've been playing around with the espn.com draft simulator and it has us taking acie law if we can't improve our position throught the lottery...if we are stuck at #14 after the lottery, regardless of the draft order, it has us taking acie...it used to be chase budinger, but i guess he will stay one more year...trading before the draft positions are set is risky, so we should wait until after the draft and try to trade our first rounder this year and corey maggette for conley and whoever...


You really love Law, dont chya?

Magic are taking the Chinese Livingston.. Sun Yue..

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/sunyue.html


----------



## MickyEyez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY4y8AeEzlo


----------



## bootstrenf

MickyEyez said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY4y8AeEzlo



gotta love the song in the backround...


----------



## MickyEyez

bootstrenf said:


> gotta love the song in the backround...


That was actually my favorite part of the clip... i've been playing that song in my office all morning... "cheing chay shay ni shi zou goh"... so so beautiful..


----------



## bootstrenf

it's funny reading threads from the grizzlies and celtics forums...

some posters seem to think that not getting the #1 or #2 pick will set their team back for years...no hope, total failure...blah blah blah...


welcome to the wonderful world of being a clipper fan...


----------



## yamaneko

I wonder if paul pierce will demand a trade now?


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> I wonder if paul pierce will demand a trade now?


we can only hope...do they still want livingston???


----------



## Weasel

I don't think anyone right now wants Livingston until they see him play again. I could be wrong but I would guess teams would want to know if he bounce back from this serious injury.

As for Paul Pierce I don't know if the Clippers can create a package for him. Doesn't his 20 million a year contract kick in for this upcoming season? If so, matching salaries might be tough. Nor do we really have any expiring contracts outside of Cassell who I don't think is going to be traded.


----------



## bootstrenf

Weasel said:


> I don't think anyone right now wants Livingston until they see him play again. I could be wrong but I would guess teams would want to know if he bounce back from this serious injury.
> 
> As for Paul Pierce I don't know if the Clippers can create a package for him. Doesn't his 20 million a year contract kick in for this upcoming season? If so, matching salaries might be tough. Nor do we really have any expiring contracts outside of Cassell who I don't think is going to be traded.



how about a kaman/maggette/cassell package for pierce/perkin...


actually, when i think about it, we don't really have anything they would want, and the only player we would want from them is pierce...i see no trade that would help both sides...


----------



## qross1fan

Pierce is pretty out of reach right now in my opinion, what Clippers need to do is make a push for Bibby, and I also won't mind a push for Hughes, although he's making a horrible 12 mil next year, a Mobley/Wolves Pick Rights Hughes/2nd Round swap would be awesome. We can also give Cavs Ewing or rights to Diaz and swap the Wolves pick to the Clippers 2007 2nd rounder. Dunleavy loves wings whom play defense, and that is what Hughes does, and then, we can have Maggette play how he wants in the starting unit. Cassell | Hughes | Maggette | Brand | Kaman next year can be sweet, with Thomas | Singleton | #14 | Sofoklis coming off the bench. Seems pretty solid to me.


----------



## bootstrenf

qross1fan said:


> Pierce is pretty out of reach right now in my opinion, what Clippers need to do is make a push for Bibby, and I also won't mind a push for Hughes, although he's making a horrible 12 mil next year, a Mobley/Wolves Pick Rights Hughes/2nd Round swap would be awesome. We can also give Cavs Ewing or rights to Diaz and swap the Wolves pick to the Clippers 2007 2nd rounder. Dunleavy loves wings whom play defense, and that is what Hughes does, and then, we can have Maggette play how he wants in the starting unit. Cassell | Hughes | Maggette | Brand | Kaman next year can be sweet, with Thomas | Singleton | #14 | Sofoklis coming off the bench. Seems pretty solid to me.



the only problem i see with mobley/pick for hughes/pick, is that we would be getting one of the worst contracts in the league...even worse than mobley's, and the although hughes may be able to provide a bit more to our team, his contract voids what little aadvantage he has over mobley...not saying mobley is better than hughes, but value-wise we would be getting hosed...*and* give up a first rounder??? no thanks...


----------



## qross1fan

bootstrenf said:


> the only problem i see with mobley/pick for hughes/pick, is that we would be getting one of the worst contracts in the league...even worse than mobley's, and the although hughes may be able to provide a bit more to our team, his contract voids what little aadvantage he has over mobley...not saying mobley is better than hughes, but value-wise we would be getting hosed...*and* give up a first rounder??? no thanks...


That was also my only problem, the first rounder, but we can expand this into a three team deal:

Cavs In: Mobley, Knight
Bobcats In: Mobley, 2nd Via Clips, Ewing
Clippers In: Hughes

Something along those lines, maybe Bobcats will be iffy on taking Mobley on, but he will provide them with vet leadership that they could use and they also will still have cap space.


----------



## bootstrenf

qross1fan said:


> That was also my only problem, the first rounder, but we can expand this into a three team deal:
> 
> Cavs In: Mobley, Knight
> Bobcats In: Mobley, 2nd Via Clips, Ewing
> Clippers In: Hughes
> 
> Something along those lines, maybe Bobcats will be iffy on taking Mobley on, but he will provide them with vet leadership that they could use and they also will still have cap space.



bobcats would never do that, and even if they did, i still would not want hughes on our team...

injury prone with a huge contract...if maggette decides to stay, then we will need money to resign him, if livingston proves that he is %100 after rehab, then we will need money to resign him...elton's contract only has 2 years left...we just signed kaman to a huge deal...i just don't see how we can afford to take on hughes' contract...


----------



## yamaneko

Well, out of reach is relative though. When a guy demands a trade, then his value goes down because other teams know he has to be traded. Right now, celtics have no reason to make a trade, so they can ask a high value in return. But if he demands a trade and makes it a big public thing, or if there is a broo haha like iverson, carter, baron davis, artest, etc. etc. etc. Then i think hes a possiblity. I want the star on our team to be the SG/SF. 

Maggette/Cassell for pierce would match up salary wise, and give boston salary cap flexibility over the next couple of years, and is a very fair trade stats wise. Granted, we wouldnt have a PG, but if jason hart can average near 10 points a game on this team, and if rick brunson can do a job, i think anyone can run PG in the dunleavvy offense.


----------



## yamaneko

One thing id strongly consider. Lets say clippers really do think they will lose maggette for nothing after this year. Then how about trade him straight up for charlotte's 22nd pick? This frees up luxury tax space to use the full MLE on papaloukas, someone we have no shot at getting if we dont unload salary. Then we get with the 14th pick nick young, who can (IMO) easily make up the total points lost by maggette (for the year...young is relatively healthy, maggette misses XX games every year, so over the whole season i think young could make up for his points). Then with the 22nd pick, we could perhaps get splitter if he falls down to there because of uncertainty of him coming over. If he comes over here, great, if not for a year or two, that sfine, were getting top 5 talent at the 22nd spot.


----------



## yamaneko

By the way, the reason i think charlotte does that trade is because arent they loosing wallace this year? Maggette could come in and score 22 points on that team, and they have the financial capability to resign him if they so desire. Maggettes got to be better than any 22nd pick unless they luck out. 

Why the clippers do it: its been mentioned lately theyre worried about loosing him for nothing at the end of this year. Its also been rumored they want papaloukas. This move allows them to come out on top in both regards, not to mention pick up a good player. Best case scenario we have this lineup next year:

Center - Kaman
PF - Brand
SF - Thomas
SG - Mobley
PG - Papoloukas
2nd team:
Center - Sofo
PF - Splitter
SF - Ross
SG - Young
PG - Cassell

Thats a 10 deep team right there. Wishful thinking? Yes. Within the realm of possibility though salary cap wise and draft projection wise? Absoutely.


----------



## swift88

Frustrating year, if we could have had Wolves pick and tanked...


----------



## yamaneko

Yup. We just had to lose like a few more games and we would have been able to get oden or durant with that 6th worst record. Then with the wolves pick, we could have had a shot at conley. 

Lets watch portland the next few years. That could have been us.


----------



## Weasel

ESPN Insider has this as one of their rumors: "Young A Clipper?"

Anyone with Insider please summarize this rumor.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot

Weasel said:


> ESPN Insider has this as one of their rumors: "Young A Clipper?"
> 
> Anyone with Insider please summarize this rumor.


Weasel... it's a bit of a red herring:

Young A Clipper?
May 25 - The word among NBA draft personnel is that Gabe Pruitt has a strong shot to be in the late 20s in the first round. Meanwhile, his teammate Nick Young, is slated to work out for the L.A. Clippers after the Orlando pre-draft camp and could be a choice at No. 14 for L.A. -- Andy Katz Blog

Not much new there.


----------



## bootstrenf

here's the list of the players i want...keep in mind that the listed players are the ones that we have a chance at...

1. acie law: pg with guts and leadership...good size for an nba pg, not supremely gifted in terms of athleticism, but has much of those desired "intagibles"...balls, specifically...and although not a high flyer, he is a good finisher, with good touch around the basket...not afraid to take it to the hole...

2. thad young: swingman with lots of upside and potential...possible replacement for maggette if/when he leaves...game has been compared to paul pierce, but i have only seen a few clips of him...not really sold on him, but that's only because i don't know much about him...

3. javaris crittenton: i think this is our backup pick if acie is taken before us...if the hawks don't take conley at #3, which would make sense as conley is not the third best player in the draft, they would probably snag acie at #11...hawks would pick the BPA at #3, and conley would be snatched up well before the #11 and the only pg left would be acie...that would leave the crittenton as the best pg left on the board...

crittenton makes a lot of sense because he is a combo guard...there is a stigma attatched to the label of a "combo" guard, as it usually implies that they can't run a team efficiently, and they shoot too much, but i use the term in a complimentary way...if we draft him, i see him as our primary backup at the 1 and 2 positions...

good enough ball handling to run the point, and at 6'5", 195 lbs., big enough to guard the 2's of the league...with good scoring ability and great athleticism...

another positive about crittenton would be that he could develop fairly quickly as a rookie, because he would get a lot of burn...usually, our rookies rot on the bench, but crittenton would come in and contribute right away as he would fill both our needs at the 1 and the 2 positions...

pg: cassell/crittenton
sg: mobley/crittenton
sf: maggette/ross
pf: brand/thomas
ce: kaman/???

i like law, but i've been slowly converting to a crittenton believer...crittenton has a higher ceiling, more athletic, and you just can't teach size...plus crittenton is more versatile because of his size, and that versatility would help the clippers in terms of team needs more than law...forgot to mention that crittenton and young are both 3-4 years younger than law...


what you guys think???


----------



## yamaneko

if it were only true. BUt watch, after the camps and workouts were probably going to see young shoot up to top 12.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> if it were only true. BUt watch, after the camps and workouts were probably going to see young shoot up to top 12.



is nick young that good??? i remember him from the tournament and a few games on foxsports, but i don't remember him as a dominant player...i do remember him against north carolina where he was the only productive player, but you guys think he is something special??? 


is there any hometown bias involved???


----------



## yamaneko

Hes got moves that no one else has in the draft. But thats not just what im basing it off of. The thing about the NBA draft workout process is many times, teams put a LOT of stock into how someone works out. Thus, "workout warriors" shoot up the draft board on hype a lot of times. This happens from the top of the draft (darko), to even the 2nd round (chalmers). Nick Young, is a workout warrior. I watched him in person, and his nba 3 point range in workouts is incredible, not to mention his 2 on 2 and 1 on 1 drill skills. Everyone else i talked to also mentioned how if thats the way he works out all the time, he will for sure shoot up the board. 

Crittenton i have read a lot of bad things about. From his scouting reports, he seems like the opposite of what dunleavvy would want in a PG. But besides, most signs point to the clippers going wing player.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> Hes got moves that no one else has in the draft. But thats not just what im basing it off of. The thing about the NBA draft workout process is many times, teams put a LOT of stock into how someone works out. Thus, "workout warriors" shoot up the draft board on hype a lot of times. This happens from the top of the draft (darko), to even the 2nd round (chalmers). Nick Young, is a workout warrior. I watched him in person, and his nba 3 point range in workouts is incredible, not to mention his 2 on 2 and 1 on 1 drill skills. Everyone else i talked to also mentioned how if thats the way he works out all the time, he will for sure shoot up the board.
> 
> Crittenton i have read a lot of bad things about. From his scouting reports, he seems like the opposite of what dunleavvy would want in a PG. But besides, most signs point to the clippers going wing player.



i appreciate the fact that you have actually seen some of these workouts...one question though, how does he compare to the other players you've seen in workouts???


----------



## yamaneko

Everyone has their strengths and weaknesses. The only other first round wing player i saw was corey brewer. Of course corey brewer is better due to his length and height, but young has a much better shot. The rest of the guys i saw were mostly 2nd rounders or nba players. Joachin noah is a beast, saw him. Mcroberts i saw, im very scared of him, because he seems like the kind of guy dunleavvy would like, and honestly i dont like him that much for our team. 

2nd rounders is who i saw a bunch of. Heath, Bobby brown, haluska, etc. Bobby brown is the KING of workout warriors. His 3 point shooting and athletisicm is ridiculous. but if he has a poor orlando camp again like last year, it will hurt his stock. 

I really really really want nick young for our team. Hometown hero, kobe like silky moves, position of need for us, and the SG in the draft with the most offensive skills. Its not often you have a chance to get the best offensive player in the draft at the position you need, all the way down at the 14th pick.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> Everyone has their strengths and weaknesses. The only other first round wing player i saw was corey brewer. Of course corey brewer is better due to his length and height, but young has a much better shot. The rest of the guys i saw were mostly 2nd rounders or nba players. Joachin noah is a beast, saw him. Mcroberts i saw, im very scared of him, because he seems like the kind of guy dunleavvy would like, and honestly i dont like him that much for our team.
> 
> 2nd rounders is who i saw a bunch of. Heath, Bobby brown, haluska, etc. Bobby brown is the KING of workout warriors. His 3 point shooting and athletisicm is ridiculous. but if he has a poor orlando camp again like last year, it will hurt his stock.
> 
> I really really really want nick young for our team. Hometown hero, kobe like silky moves, position of need for us, and the SG in the draft with the most offensive skills. Its not often you have a chance to get the best offensive player in the draft at the position you need, all the way down at the 14th pick.



thanks for the info...

and another thing, i really don't want mcroberts...or splitter...just say no to non-athletic stiffs...


----------



## yamaneko

Splitter i would take before mcroberts though. Last few years hes been considered top 5 talent. The only thing pushing him down is the buyout clause uncertainty.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-spheat01jun01,0,6774373.story?coll=sfla-sports-headlines



> Among those who do not plan to work out for the Heat is Texas A&M point guard Acie Law, who said Thursday he would not work for any team beyond the Clippers' No. 14 selection.


:uhoh:


----------



## yamaneko

in other words, he will only work out for lottery teams. Thats a no brainer there, since hes projected top 12


----------



## shaunliv

bootstrenf said:


> is nick young that good??? i remember him from the tournament and a few games on foxsports, but i don't remember him as a dominant player...i do remember him against north carolina where he was the only productive player, but you guys think he is something special???
> 
> 
> is there any hometown bias involved???


here's what a NBA draft writer said of one of his most recent workouts (the article was written 5/23/07):

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2067 
West Coast Workout Swing, Day 4 (Nick Young,Bobby Brown,Danny Granger)

by: Jonathan Givony 

After taking in workouts in Carson and Santa Monica, California, our next stop on the road was the Valley, specifically the 360 Health Club in Reseda, where Nick Young, Bobby Brown and Danny Granger were working out with a Division II guard by the name of Jason Smith.

The workout atmosphere was fairly laid back by nature, as early on Danny Granger had to quit due to some minor soreness caused by the excessive time he’s taken off since the end of the season. The three guards went through plenty of shooting drills, conditioning, two on two and one on one pick up games, mixed in with a plethora of personal instruction from trainer and former UCLA legend Don MacLean.

"This wasn’t Young’s best shooting day from what we were told, even though from our perspective the 3-ball still went in for him at a pretty nice rate. In the 79 3-pointers (NBA and college) that we charted him on, he hit 56, which is a very solid 71% clip. His mechanics and touch are very good, and his release point is consistent, leading us to believe that he will develop into a solid NBA 3-point shooter down the road, even if his bread and butter will probably be in the mid-range area.

It’s here that his true colors as a scorer really come out, showing outstanding footwork to create space for himself, an excellent assortment of jabs, fakes and pivots (it’s obvious here that he emulates Kobe Bryant), and multiple release points to get his shot off in many different ways. He’s an instinctive scorer, a self-made player who takes what the defense gives him. He has a great little wiggle he uses to keep his man off balance and constantly guessing as to what his next move will be, as well as the shooting stroke and quick release needed to give his jab-steps from the triple-threat position all the credibility in the world. He loves going to the turnaround jumper, getting his man to commit to his shot-fake and then pivoting fluidly right into a gorgeous fade-away.

If his defender guards him too close, he has the athleticism (particularly the first step) and ball-handling skills to shake his man and blow right by him. His size (a hair under 6-6, w/out shoes, from what we were told separately by both his agent Aaron Mintz and strength and conditioning trainer Shawn Dassie), fantastic wingspan (6’11 ½”) and absolutely massive hands help him greatly in this area, as does his explosive vertical leap, measured at an impressive 44 inches with a running start. He’s still a pretty skinny guy, but he’s added 9 pounds to his frame according to Dassie since he began working out, bringing him to 209 pounds on the day we were there.

He definitely could use another 5-6 pounds to help him fight through screens and finish stronger around the basket, two areas that he was just OK in from what we saw. He didn’t seem to be taking things all that seriously for the most part, though, laughing and joking around plenty once Granger decided to sit down. This was a pretty impressive workout regardless, though, even if there are only so many conclusions you can draw from here regarding his ability to fit in on an NBA team in a 5 on 5 setting. There is no doubt that teams are going to be impressed from what they see in the next few weeks, though.

In a bit of a change from years past, the NBA has decided to only invite 11 players to the “physical-only” part of the pre-draft camp (instead of 18 or 20 like in years past), meaning that players like Nick Young ended up getting squeezed out. His measurements and combine scores could have surely helped him."


----------



## bootstrenf

shaunliv said:


> here's what a NBA draft writer said of one of his most recent workouts (the article was written 5/23/07):
> 
> 
> West Coast Workout Swing, Day 4 (Nick Young,Bobby Brown,Danny Granger)
> 
> by: Jonathan Givony
> 
> After taking in workouts in Carson and Santa Monica, California, our next stop on the road was the Valley, specifically the 360 Health Club in Reseda, where Nick Young, Bobby Brown and Danny Granger were working out with a Division II guard by the name of Jason Smith.
> 
> The workout atmosphere was fairly laid back by nature, as early on Danny Granger had to quit due to some minor soreness caused by the excessive time he’s taken off since the end of the season. The three guards went through plenty of shooting drills, conditioning, two on two and one on one pick up games, mixed in with a plethora of personal instruction from trainer and former UCLA legend Don MacLean.
> 
> "This wasn’t Young’s best shooting day from what we were told, even though from our perspective the 3-ball still went in for him at a pretty nice rate. In the 79 3-pointers (NBA and college) that we charted him on, he hit 56, which is a very solid 71% clip. His mechanics and touch are very good, and his release point is consistent, leading us to believe that he will develop into a solid NBA 3-point shooter down the road, even if his bread and butter will probably be in the mid-range area.
> 
> It’s here that his true colors as a scorer really come out, showing outstanding footwork to create space for himself, an excellent assortment of jabs, fakes and pivots (it’s obvious here that he emulates Kobe Bryant), and multiple release points to get his shot off in many different ways. He’s an instinctive scorer, a self-made player who takes what the defense gives him. He has a great little wiggle he uses to keep his man off balance and constantly guessing as to what his next move will be, as well as the shooting stroke and quick release needed to give his jab-steps from the triple-threat position all the credibility in the world. He loves going to the turnaround jumper, getting his man to commit to his shot-fake and then pivoting fluidly right into a gorgeous fade-away.
> 
> If his defender guards him too close, he has the athleticism (particularly the first step) and ball-handling skills to shake his man and blow right by him. His size (a hair under 6-6, w/out shoes, from what we were told separately by both his agent Aaron Mintz and strength and conditioning trainer Shawn Dassie), fantastic wingspan (6’11 ½”) and absolutely massive hands help him greatly in this area, as does his explosive vertical leap, measured at an impressive 44 inches with a running start. He’s still a pretty skinny guy, but he’s added 9 pounds to his frame according to Dassie since he began working out, bringing him to 209 pounds on the day we were there.
> 
> He definitely could use another 5-6 pounds to help him fight through screens and finish stronger around the basket, two areas that he was just OK in from what we saw. He didn’t seem to be taking things all that seriously for the most part, though, laughing and joking around plenty once Granger decided to sit down. This was a pretty impressive workout regardless, though, even if there are only so many conclusions you can draw from here regarding his ability to fit in on an NBA team in a 5 on 5 setting. There is no doubt that teams are going to be impressed from what they see in the next few weeks, though.
> 
> In a bit of a change from years past, the NBA has decided to only invite 11 players to the “physical-only” part of the pre-draft camp (instead of 18 or 20 like in years past), meaning that players like Nick Young ended up getting squeezed out. His measurements and combine scores could have surely helped him."



thanks for the info...much appreciated...

sounds like a nice future replacement for mobley...can he play the point at all???


----------



## shaunliv

bootstrenf said:


> thanks for the info...much appreciated...
> 
> sounds like a nice future replacement for mobley...can he play the point at all???


He probably could but I wouldn't want to put him there/
But, check out this other local dude, PG BOBBY BROWN. He is Westchester High/Cal State Fullerton alum who was working out with Nick young and Danny Granger.

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2067
We had the pleasure of watching Bobby Brown both at the workout here in Reseda as well as in a couple of five on five pickup games together with the Abunassar Impact Basketball clients at the Home Depot Center in Carson, where Brown was easily the most impressive player playing, and not by a small margin.

Brown’s team consisted of David Bluthenthal, Keoni Watson, Marcel Jones and Nate Funk. That’s not exactly a lineup that would strike fear in the hearts of most opponents, but they beat the slightly more imposing team of Brandon Heath, Danny Granger, DaShaun Wood, Adam Haluska and Quinton Hosely more times than they lost, mostly thanks to the terrific job Brown did for them at the point.

The Cal State Fullerton grad ran the team unselfishly, showing great athleticism pushing the ball up in transition and either finishing above the rim himself or finding people himself with flashy court vision. Playing for a fairly awful team for the past four years where he still finished up with over 5 assists a game and a solid assist to turnover ratio his senior year, we’ve never really had a chance to evaluate his point guard skills alongside decent talent until these pick up games. And even though it wasn’t an incredibly competitive setting, there was a lot to be impressed by.

Brown scored a good amount of points in this game, either knocking down contested threes with a sweet stroke and a super quick release, finishing at the rim with superb leaping ability (sometimes in highlight reel fashion), or stopping on a dime creating separation from mid-range with fantastic elevation on his pull-up jumper. He has a great crossover he uses to keep his man off balance, a full arsenal of hesitation moves at his disposal, and all the quickness and shiftiness needed in the world to get into the paint. He showed some great vision finding teammates off the bounce, but also overdid it a bit at times with some careless passes.

Being a West Coast guard with an up and down mentality, it’s no shock to see him look fantastic in this type of setting. Put him on the right team in the NBA (he’s the 367th player in this draft who would look great in a Suns uniform…) and he would be able to find similar success, but he’s also going to have to show the ability to run an offense legitimately in a half-court as well. That’s not saying he can’t, but we haven’t really seen that at this point. As a change of pace guard off the bench he will probably be fine, but NBA teams will want to see him play excellent half-court defense at the pre-draft camp as well to compensate for his lack of size and length. He measured out at the pre-draft camp at 6-1 in shoes with a 6-2 wingspan.

In the workout we saw against Nick Young, it was even more of the same. Brown put on a shooting display reminiscent of the workout from the previous day featuring Martell Webster and J.J. Redick, absolutely lighting up the net to the tune of 62/76 from the 3-point line (half college, half NBA), a ridiculous 82%. He gets up so high on his jump-shot and does it so quickly thanks to his terrific 42 inch running vertical leap, allowing him to get his shot off almost whenever he pleases, despite his lack of size. From mid-range he looked absolutely deadly off the dribble, knocking down 15 straight jumpers from this range (18 feet out) consecutively. It looks like this could be a very nice go-to move for him in the NBA, particularly when he decides to add in a slight fade-away. Although he seems to like Nick Young as well, it’s Bobby Brown that got Danny Granger the most excited, causing him to say things like “he can definitely play in our league” and “he’s got the entire package offensively.”

There is a caveat, though. Last year we saw him work out in this very gym and he put on a similar show shooting the ball. We went as far as to call him our sleeper pick for MVP of the Orlando pre-draft camp. He went onto have a terrible camp. This year he’s one year smarter, and coming off a much better season in college. He’s currently watching footage of last year’s Orlando pre-draft camp in order to recognize the mistakes he made and figure out how to maximize himself this time around. If he can translate even half of the ability he showed at the 360 Health Club in Reseda to the Milk House in Orlando, he’s got a legit shot at landing himself in the late first round.


----------



## shaunliv

dble post, sorry


----------



## matador1238

I have watched Bobby Brown play whenever CSUF play against my team, CSUN. We used to heckle him all game and he would talk @$^$ back to us. That guy is one cocky mother.....but I have to admit he is good. He can be another Sam Cassell in the league.


----------



## yamaneko

Yeah, those are the workouts that i was at. Bobby brown is a workout warrior, he just does crap in the camps it seems for some weird reason. Im hoping he falls to us in the second round but i doubt it.


----------



## qross1fan

Anyone think Clippers will make a trade on draft day? Either to gain an additional pick[first or second round], trade our pick for a vet, or to move up in the draft? I actually see us picking up a 2nd rounder or two, from who and how? I got no clue, but I can see the Clippers do something along those lines to be able to get Bobby Brown or another PG, along with a project to keep overseas, such as Bosnia's Barac, or Croatia's Marko Tomas.


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> in other words, he will only work out for lottery teams. Thats a no brainer there, since hes projected top 12


It is a mistake for him since he isn't lottery material. I think he has a promise because it is foolish for him to take a chance when he isn't that good. He should at the very least take workouts up to 18.


----------



## yamaneko

any other draft he might be 2nd round, but this draft, if conley goes really high like 3-6, i think hes a lock to be top 12...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Here is a link to RealGM's Clipper Draft preview, says we should consider Law(no surprise), Affalo(LOL,at 14, yeah right, what about Nick Young) and Crittenton(no surprise).

http://clippers.realgm.com/articles/52/20070613/30_teams_30_days_l.a._clippers_draft_preview_(14th)/


----------



## qross1fan

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Here is a link to RealGM's Clipper Draft preview, says we should consider Law(no surprise), Affalo(LOL,at 14, yeah right, what about Nick Young) and Crittenton(no surprise).
> 
> http://clippers.realgm.com/articles/52/20070613/30_teams_30_days_l.a._clippers_draft_preview_(14th)/


Who the hell would even attempt to suggest AA at Number 14 in this deep draft? I'm surprised Young isn't there, either Young, along with Pruitt even possibly.


----------



## Starbury03

Nick Young, Nick Young, Nick Young


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Starbury03 said:


> Nick Young, Nick Young, Nick Young


I want Nick Young too, even if Law is still there for us. I think that Nick Young can contribute right away for us, giving us both the shooting and athleticism we desperately need from the 2 guard spot. He's also would become one of our better ball-handlers on the team, which is an area that his team needs to improve on, and not just at the PG spot. With his above average handle and good offensive skill set, he can also create his own shot, which no one on the Clippers can do very well.


----------



## Starbury03

If they want to trade Maggette to strengthen the team then Nick Young would be very good because he is going to be a straight up scorer in the league and the Clippers really need that with Cassell and Mobley's age and Kaman's inconsistency. Young already has a very good mid-range game and imagine if he is around Cassell for a year to learn more about the mid-range game that could turn out to be amazing.


----------



## TucsonClip

Howcome nobody is talking about us working out Yi? Yi had a workout with us earlier this week... If we were to draft Yi we would have to move up....................................................................... Interesting.


----------



## qross1fan

TucsonClip said:


> Howcome nobody is talking about us working out Yi? Yi had a workout with us earlier this week... I*f we were to draft Yi we would have to move up*....................................................................... Interesting.


Exactly why no body is talking much about him. If he would drop to #14, we have to take him, he's a top 5 pick in this draft in my opinion, but the odds are pretty small


----------



## Weasel

TucsonClip said:


> Howcome nobody is talking about us working out Yi? Yi had a workout with us earlier this week... If we were to draft Yi we would have to move up....................................................................... Interesting.


The Clippers worked out Yi?? Wow, I didn't hear anything about that, that is very interesting. Makes you think what the Clippers are thinking since Yi is knows he isn't going to drop to 14.


----------



## Ruff Draft

If the move-up to Yi actually works, I'd love that. Is it already time to forget about Kaman? However I think LAC is better off drafting a PG. Cassell still has game left in him, but I think the early PG will fit better than the SG. Acie Law or Nick Young for LAC.


----------



## yamaneko

Interesting. KNowning the way yi's agents are manuvering him this draft process, its highly strange that they would allow him to work out for the clippers unless the clippers said they have a good shot at moving up.

Interest in yi i think has nothing to do with kaman. If anything it means maybe clippers are afraid to lose brand next year or year after. Yi is really more of a SF almost the way he plays, and PF at best. No way would he be able to play center in the dunleavvy offense. He played center in china, but thats like playing center in division 2 basketball. Not to mention, on more than one occasion he was ripped a new one at center, playing against wang zhi zhi...as we know, not exactly Shaq. 

Please provide a link though that says that we worked out Yi. I cant find it on the workout lists anywhere, nor on clippers.com


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

In Draft Express' latest podcast(#3)they talked about how Yi worked out for both the Lakers and the Clippers last week and that few people actually knew that he worked out for those teams. They said that it had more to do with the geographical locations of the teams (LA is where he does all of his workouts and they have large Asian populations) more than anything.

http://draftexpress.com/podcast.php


----------



## TucsonClip

qross1fan said:


> Exactly why no body is talking much about him. If he would drop to #14, we have to take him, he's a top 5 pick in this draft in my opinion, but the odds are pretty small


Do you really think Yi would workout with a team at 14, when he knows he is top 10? The Clippers told him something to get that workout...

Thanks for the podcast like Paidnfull. The first I heard of this was from Chad Ford, but looks like DX knows about it as well.


----------

